# Home Improvement halloween specials 8?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you have all of them. Bewitched was in the 1998 1999 season. I love this show by the way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Wilbret had a small thread on this last year indicating 7 specials and a kind of Halloween in Season 1

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...me-improvement-halloween-episodes-1-disc.html


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

There are only 7, as mentioned. The first one "ends" kinda Halloweeny so it made my disc.

I am making a Simpsons disc right now, but I am missing about half the episodes. I have them all in old school downloaded off the web format, but that stinks for watching on big screen.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

FWIW, if you are going to rip the HW shows, I recommend doing the xmas shows at the same time, they are just as good and they also fit onto one disk.


----------



## markzdemetrez (Oct 14, 2011)

Interesting home improvement Halloween episode. 



_________________
black kitchen worktops


----------

